# Monon Coal Hopper by Mainline



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received a new coal hopper in the mail today. Purchased through E-Bay, it is a Monon RR Coal hopper painted Tuscan Red with white lettering. It has a smoothside hopper body with mostly molded in details that are identical to the current Piko hoppers and the out of production MDC / Roundhouse hoppers except for a seperate brake wheel that is attached. The scale is 1/32. It has hook and loop couplers mounted on Bendorf style trucks. Out of the box, the hopper had 1/32nd scale wheels installed and an extra set of 1/29th scale of plastic wheels in a plastic bag. As with the Piko and MDC / Roundhouse versions, the bottom doors are fixed. http://midwestcompanies.us/manufacturedproducts/mainlineamerica.html


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I think this is a great story of enthusiasts bringing to market what they want (Monon roadname rolling stock in this case). I remember reading this was indeed made using the old MDC tooling. 

Ironically, I just ordered a set of dry-transfers for this car yesterday. I wanted to replicate my first HO set in 1/29 but could not find a 2-bay Monon covered hopper. Sadly the 1/32 scale is just too small for me.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, they are a bit smaller than say Aristo Craft's 2 bay coal hopper. 

Rail head to top of car: Aristo 4 1/2 inches / Mainline 4 3/8 inches (With 1/29th scale wheels installed) 

Width of car body: Aristo 4 1/4 inches / Mainline 4 inches 

Length of car body: Aristo 14 inches right at 34 scale feet / Mainline 12 5/8 inches approx 32 scale feet


----------

